
Ask HN: Anyone used newer (2019-2020) Xamarin.Forms for cross platform desktop? - api
What the title says. We are looking at desktop app development that is cross platform but as native as possible and looking at Xamarin.Forms, Qt, and React Native.<p>We&#x27;re pretty much down to Xamarin and React Native, with the latter looking decent due to Microsoft&#x27;s recent efforts on react native for desktop and even for Mac desktop. Qt isn&#x27;t totally out but its not truly native controls and if we are going to do the not truly native route we might as well go with some HTML5&#x2F;CSS UI option.
======
yellow_lead
> Qt isn't totally out but its not truly native controls and if we are going
> to do the not truly native route we might as well go with some HTML5/CSS UI
> option

Are any of the others you mentioned truly native controls?

Qt is the best for speed and support. If you want HTML/CSS go with React
Native or Electron.

------
claudiug
why not QT. we are using python3 + qt and it is ok. documentation lacks for
some places, but qt devs are active on irc.

------
ghuntley
XF is for mobile apps.

~~~
api
Recent versions have Windows and Mac.

